# Panthers @ Tampa Bay 4:25 PM 9-7 FOX



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No idea what to expect from this team. I am hoping that Cam is healthy. Derek Anderson hurt his hand tonight again. We have question marks everywhere. Our defensive secondary and our offensive line were weaknesses last year and they are probably going to more so this year. It appears that our best WR is a rookie and that can not be a good thing. No real idea who is going to return kicks for us either.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Cam is officially out. Derek Anderson will start.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DeAngelo has run well so far in this game. Our second drive is looking pretty decent so far


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful play fake by Anderson, easy Six for Olsen.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Man that was totally ****ing awesome. Benjamin caught that ball while the DB had him in a bear hug five yards before he caught the ball


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

**** I hate the prevent defense


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Remember when I said I hope the Panthers get Kelvin Benjamin? Perfect landing spot for him. Glad he had a nice debut, wish it wasn't against the Bucs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That was a close game when it shouldn't have been. 

On the positive side, the defensive guns Star and Short looked formidable, what an exciting young duo. 

Kelvin Benjamin. Every time he lined up for a play I was excited. He's so recognisable, mainly because he's a full head and shoulders bigger than anybody else on the line. 

Just as a little tidbit, we are 17-4 over our last 21. That's the best stretch we have ever enjoyed as a Franchise (although, I'd take the SuperBowl run over it).


----------

